# SDX15 SOLD OUT!!



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

We are working on the SDX15 Mark II but there is no ETA at the moment. In the meantime I'm open to suggestions on creating packages around other drivers with our APRs.

Bob


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A pair of TRIO12's would match a SDX15 in output with the APR15's. They would need to be powered by a Pro amp with 500 watts per channel into 4 ohms.


----------



## CHEFTIM (Mar 1, 2010)

Bob if you were to take the sonotube modeled with the sdx-15 what would you use as the driver replacment given that size as well as power is not an issue however great low end extention is what its all about, at least for me!


----------



## phodee6 (Feb 11, 2010)

looking forward to the new SDX15 markII, am looking forward to adding another sub to my listening room. are the new mark II be the same as the first batch or will it be noticeable different?


----------



## håkan (Aug 20, 2006)

Any uppdates on markII or when it arrives.


----------

